# Tell me all I need to know about Lure Coursing



## Morganhorse2003 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have recently been reading a lot about lure coursing, and this is something I would really like to try with my IG, and possibly my Great Danes ( at some of the competitions not restricted to sighthounds). I've read a lot of articles on it, but I think I would understand it better if I could get some pointers from people who actually compete.

Also, is it better to just try amateur racing before attempting lure coursing?

I would love to hear everyone's experiences


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't tell you anything about competing in Lure Coursing as I have totally the wrong breed of dog for that but... I can tell you it is a blast for the dogs, and the owners. My dogs LOVE chasing lures and it is excellent exercise for them. Hope you get a chance to run your dogs. There are a few times a year here where rescues will set up the course and you can run your dog for a few bucks. The money goes for charity and the dogs have a blast. It is a win win for everyone.


----------

